# General > Literature >  Harry Potter spoiler!

## porshiepoo

Is anyone else as excited as I am about the new book due out Saturday?? 
I have it ordered along with a friend and I'll be the first in the queue at Woolies saturday morning.  :: 

I've read a couple of the spoilers on the net but I don't really think they have much credence. JKR has already said that two main characters will die so who do you think are the likely victims????

For some reason I'm thinking Hagrid and then as either Voldemort or Harry must die, I'm figuring Voldemort cos I also read one of JKR's interviews where she said that maybe in the future she'll come back to the story. Or at least she'll never say never.


Sad I know. 36 years old and my life has plummetted to excitement over a 'Harry Potter' book!!!!!!!!!!  ::  I best not let on then that I've just bought the whole lot in Hard back from EBay to replace all the paperback ones I have.....Oops!!!!!!!

----------


## Bobinovich

Don't worry Porshie (and Happy BD BTW) - a 38 year old here just as excited, and Mrs Bob is too!  Will be picking up our copies (yes we have to have two so we can both read LOL) a few minutes past midnight and will probably sit down to read it as soon as I get home.

I found the last book a little disjointed but know that this one will answer questions, complete gaps and hopefully finish the series of with a bang.

Roll on...

----------


## changilass

Am I the only person who has never read one of these books, never seen any of the films and have no interest at all. 

Give me a Disc World book or a Rebus anyday of the week, problem is neither author can write them as fast as I can read them  :: 

Enjoy your night time reading Mr & Mrs Bob, just keep it to yourself Porshie won't want to know what happens till she gets her own copy lol

----------


## laguna2

> Am I the only person who has never read one of these books, never seen any of the films and have no interest at all. 
> 
> Give me a Disc World book or a Rebus anyday of the week, problem is neither author can write them as fast as I can read them 
> 
> Enjoy your night time reading Mr & Mrs Bob, just keep it to yourself Porshie won't want to know what happens till she gets her own copy lol



Oh Changilass - I felt like you and was outnumbered,  OH and daughter - I felt that they were over-rate and really children's books - but then gave in and started to read ... I won't be in the midnight queue, but will be picking up my copy of the final episode on Saturday morning ... and I am sure that I will enjoy it. Give it a try - you might enjoy them!!!!

----------


## Lolabelle

> I best not let on then that I've just bought the whole lot in Hard back from EBay to replace all the paperback ones I have.....Oops!!!!!!!


Shh, dont tell anyone, but me too. I ordered the whole series along with the new one. But I feel that I am going to need to read the whole lot again, cause I don't remember much about the last one, other than Dumbledorf dying!!! So I will maybe be off line for a few weeks.  ::

----------


## Ash

> Am I the only person who has never read one of these books, never seen any of the films and have no interest at all. 
> 
> Give me a Disc World book or a Rebus anyday of the week, problem is neither author can write them as fast as I can read them 
> 
> Enjoy your night time reading Mr & Mrs Bob, just keep it to yourself Porshie won't want to know what happens till she gets her own copy lol


 

hey im exactly the same i have no interest at all.......... thought i was the only one

----------


## golach

> Am I the only person who has never read one of these books, never seen any of the films and have no interest at all. 
> 
> Give me a Disc World book or a Rebus anyday of the week, problem is neither author can write them as fast as I can read them


I am like you Changi, never read the books, but have seen some of the movies on Tv,I enjoyed the escapism though, even if it was aimed at children.
But next time you are down, we must visit the Oxford Bar to soak in the atmosphere.

----------


## Persephone

i read in the paper they were thinking Harry was going to kill himself in the new book! Surely not?

----------


## Valerie Campbell

Hi all. I've never read any of the H. P. books but I have seen the films. Do the films reflect the books well, or do they miss big chunks out? I've no idea how they will end, but my guess would be that Harry will die but I don't know who else. Maybe he and Ron will be fighting Voldemort and the big V will strike them down. Who knows? I guess all you who are eagerly awaiting the book will know soon. Enjoy your read. Hey, why not have a competition to see who finished the book first on the Org? Would be interesting to see who only took a day or two...

----------


## corgiman

I think snape will be one and malfoy the other as she has said that she may eventually continue the story and she cant without harry and voldemorte.

----------


## percy toboggan

My wif eis just finishing the fifth book and she is fifty odd! What does it matter anyway?
I quit eenjoy the films, when I can stay awake and introducing our g/daughter to the first movie has been  a joy - she loves it. No more though, not for now...she's only  four and a half. I worry more about the younger end with Potter, rather than older folk liking it. They can like what they like.

----------


## laguna2

Apparently the bookies have stopped taking bets on Harry dying!

----------


## Thumper

These books are just brilliant! I only read them at first because my son was reading them and I hadn't a clue what he was talking about so I read them too only to become a diehard Potter fan!Ordered the last book back in Feb to make sure I got it on day of release!Mind you I will still have to wait for just over a day for my son to read it first! The last book he read in less than 1 and a half days!And before anyone says it nope he wasn't just skim reading because her could tell me everything that was happening in each chapter I finished! Harry will not be killed off, don't ask my why I am so sure but I know he won't be!!x

----------


## obiron

love the books. fave is the half blood prince, a cracking read. watched the new film the day and really enjoyed it. well worth a look.

----------


## ks

> Am I the only person who has never read one of these books, never seen any of the films and have no interest at all. 
> 
> Give me a Disc World book or a Rebus anyday of the week, problem is neither author can write them as fast as I can read them


I haven't read books or watched the films either, have to agree with you Changi that Ian Rankin can't write Rebus books fast enough, not looking forward to him being killed off.

----------


## scorrie

> Apparently the bookies have stopped taking bets on Harry dying!


Mmm, let's see. It is the last book and we know that one or more characters die.  What would be a good reason to end Harry Potter? Oh, he dies!! Brilliant!!

Perhaps I am wrong, but it seems likely.

I gave the first book a go and found it too young for me. I could see how it would appeal to young people and those who are young at heart though. One thing is for sure, Jakey will not go hungry in this life.

----------


## Mr_Me19

The last book was released online a few days ago by someone. They took a photograph of every single page. It was on all the p2p networks. I unfortunately had it ruined for me. I know exactly what happens and who dies.  :Frown:

----------


## pulteney person

Someone emailed me a fully copy of the book but it is 30 pages longer than it should be and littered with grammatical errors and spelling mistakes. Therefore I will assume it is a fake and I await my real copy which is on its way to my house via DR Simpson as I type!!

----------


## Anne x

well its 12.21 who died !!!

what a hype
 ::

----------


## pulteney person

Just found out that the copy emailed to me was a real copy but it *WAS* full of grammatical and spelling errors and that's what made me think it was a fake copy.
I can't tell you what happens in case I spoil it for people who have not looked at it yet!!! 
DR has sold out but Tesco probably has plenty in stock.
Now, I'll be reading into the small hours. ::  ::

----------


## engiebenjy

I know, went down to Bews at quarter to twelve to be told all copies have sold out!

----------


## changilass

Thought it wasn't supposed to be on sale till 12.01, how could it be sold out at 11.45?? unless they only got in enough copies to cover orders  ::

----------


## engiebenjy

I thought that too, I think they must have been selling copies to those who turned up early, then releasing them at 12.01.

----------


## robglysen

> Am I the only person who has never read one of these books, never seen any of the films and have no interest at all. 
> 
> Give me a Disc World book or a Rebus anyday of the week, problem is neither author can write them as fast as I can read them 
> 
> Enjoy your night time reading Mr & Mrs Bob, just keep it to yourself Porshie won't want to know what happens till she gets her own copy lol


Been reading pratchett since the colour of magic/light fantastic, and he started writing utter rubbish a long time ago.  He's also a stuck up pratt, I know for a fact, ive met him, and I have friends who ran a bookshop where he had a sighing session hes very far up his own bum bum.
Whereas Ben elton brought his own butties and chatted for ages with staff.
Pratchett, was a complete (Whats the handle called on a door).

----------


## rockchick

<Just to encite Caithness envy!!>  Picked up two copies at Asda this morning for £5.00 each.  Didn't need to queue either.  How much are they charging at Tesco's?

Snuck a quick look at the last page then gave them to my kids to read first.

----------


## brandy

*giggles*  because ive never read any of the books i went straight to the last page.. and know who dies!!  now i should really read the books

----------


## Tubthumper

> Am I the only person who has never read one of these books, never seen any of the films and have no interest at all. 
> 
> Give me a Disc World book or a Rebus anyday of the week, problem is neither author can write them as fast as I can read them


Give me Discworld any day. Been reading them since the first (proper) one. Tried one of the Potter books but couldn't see the appeal. Didn't think muckle of the first film and never bothered after that.
BUT anything that gets kids (and others) out of the TV/PC/Playstation and using their OWN imagination gets my vote! Go Ms Rowling!
However, am I alone in thinking that some of Mr Potter's world seems a bit familiar...?

----------


## Tubthumper

> Been reading pratchett since the colour of magic/light fantastic, and he started writing utter rubbish a long time ago. He's also a stuck up pratt, I know for a fact, ive met him, and I have friends who ran a bookshop where he had a sighing session hes very far up his own bum bum.
> Whereas Ben elton brought his own butties and chatted for ages with staff.
> Pratchett, was a complete (Whats the handle called on a door).


Nice to hear a subjective critique of literary works here. 
If you've been reading Terry Pratchett since the start, can we assume that you've read all his works, including the utter rubbish he's written since a long time ago? 
Mr Elton took his own butties..; ::  What, didn't your friends supply the poor man with a bit of food since he'd turned up to help their shop? A _sighing_ session? Chatted for ages with the staff: was that because no-one turned up for the sighing session? Sounds like your friends' bookshop was a bore, not Mr P! 
I notice that they _ran_ a bookshop: maybe it's not surprising that they no longer _run_ a bookshop...
What is the handle called on a door..? I always thought it was called a handle. And what is a bum bum?

----------


## porshiepoo

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

I got my book at 8am this morning and haven't had a ruddy chance to get further than the first 60 odd pages.
I know you warned of spoilers but I couldn't help but read on.  :: 

Fred can't die! Say it isn't so!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see how it unfolds. Have to say, for me, the cheesiest ending would be an ending with next generation kids. That would make it sooooo obvious that JK intends to come back to it in a few years time, so I'd rather have world destruction than that. lol.
Don't want to see Ron and Hermione get together neither, the whole group thing would be ridiculous if that actually happens.
And of course I want Snape to end up being a good guy!

Finally, I think it's criminal that she killed off Hedwig and in such an awful way too. That's gonna bring about a few cries at the cinema!  :Frown:

----------


## porshiepoo

Oops! That last reply should have been in a different thread. 
I wasn't even in this thread so how did it end up here??????  ::

----------


## Bobinovich

Phew! done.  Had to put the book down at 5am 'cos my eyes were struggling to stay open.  Managed to grab a few chapters here and there through the day but not until 6pm did I get the chance to sit and finish it off.

I will step out on a limb and say I like it.  There's plenty happening (unlike Half Blood Prince IMO) and will, I believe, translate well into a film when the time comes.

A lot of loose ends are tied up throughout the book and, while the ending is a bit cliched and predictable, it is nonetheless a fitting end to such a successful series.

Was going to post a summary in white so it had to be highlighted for viewing but Mrs Bob threatened my very existence if I did LOL!

----------


## bluelady

> <Just to encite Caithness envy!!> Picked up two copies at Asda this morning for £5.00 each. Didn't need to queue either. How much are they charging at Tesco's?
> 
> Snuck a quick look at the last page then gave them to my kids to read first.


Tescos charging £10.00 or £5.00 with £50 00 worth of shopping, they have two covers, one for adults and one for kids and plenty of them

----------


## robynaus

Got mine Saturday $27.95AUD You'll have to convert for yourselves to pounds 
Peeked at the last page just to see who was still alive!
Gone back to the beginning and am enjoying every moment. 
And I'm 64 so share with my grandchildren.
Ben Elton is great too.
regards robyn

----------

